# htaccess Indexes Problem



## Feanwulf (23. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte das ein Kunde eine .htaccess Datei mit


```
Options +Indexes
```
in seinem WEB Verzeichnis ablegt, damit die Dateien angezeigt werden. Da erhält er immer einen Internal Server Error

Dann habe ich im Webinterface

```
<Directory /var/www/web72/web/>
Options +Indexes Includes
</Directory>
```
eingetragen. Da gibt es keinen Fehler aber auch kein Directorylisting

error_log schreibt:

```
[Fri Nov 23 16:38:32 2007] [error] [client 81.92.5.72] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/web72/web/Video/
```
was muß ich machen, daß entweder die Lösung im ISP Config Webinterface klappt, ODER noch besser das mit der .htaccess datei


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2007)

Du musst das Setzen von "Indexes" für .htaccess Dateien in der apache2.conf erlauben. Der relevante Teil ist am Ende, Du musst das AllowOverride für /var/www/*/web/ ändern.


----------



## ekleist (17. Apr. 2008)

*Anpassung der httpd.conf*

Die httpd.conf wie folgt anpassen damit man mit .htaccess Dateien das Directory Listing selektiv einschalten kann. (Options muss aktiviert sein)


```
<Directory /srv/www/*/web>
    Options +Includes -Indexes
    AllowOverride none
    ## entweder mit all alle Direktivgruppen erlauben oder die Gruppen einzeln angeben
    ##AllowOverride All
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo Options
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>
```
weiteres unter: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/core.html#allowoverride


----------



## juergen71 (2. Aug. 2008)

Also ich weis nicht aber irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht auf die Reihe, ich habe auf Ubuntu 8.04 folgenden Eintrag im Apache File (apache2.conf):

*<Directory /var/www/*/web>
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>*

wenn ich aber ein .htaccess mit dem inhalt 

*Options +Indexes*

erstelle dann bekomm ich folgende fehlermeldung im logfile:

*/var/www/web273/web/.htaccess: Options not allowed here*


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2008)

Hast Du den Eintrag:

*<Directory /var/www/*/web>
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>*

vielleicht mehrfach in der apache2.conf? Das kann passieren, wenn das Setup bei der ISPConfig Installation mal abgebrochen ist. Dann findest Du am Ender der apache2.conf einen sich wiederholenden Bereich von Einträgen, lösche dann bitte die doppelten Sachen.

Vergiß bitte bicht, apache nach den Änderungen neu zu starten.


----------



## juergen71 (3. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,

also ich habe folgende Einträge gefunden:

*<Directory /var/www/*/web>
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>

<Directory /var/www/*/user/*/web/>
    Options +Includes -Indexes
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>

<Directory /var/www/*/cgi-bin>
    Options ExecCGI -Indexes
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>*

davon überlagert meiner Meinung nach keiner den Betreffenden Eintrag oder irre ich mich da?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2008)

> davon überlagert meiner Meinung nach keiner den Betreffenden Eintrag oder irre ich mich da?


Ja, das ist richtig.

Den Apache neu gestartet hattest Du nach Deinen Änderungen?

Sonst versuch mal testweise Folgendes:

*<Directory /var/www/*/web>
    AllowOverride All
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>*

um das Problem weiter einzugrenzen.


----------

